# Arsenal DA seeking pre season friendly opponents



## Bryan Wallace (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm Seeking friendly games at Galway downs July 22 or Norco College August 12th or Galway downs August 13th, for our 06, 05, 03, 01, 99?

If your interested call or text me 

Bryan wallace 
Arsenal FC Technical Director 
949-750-6576


----------



## TFA-WLA (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi Bryan,
My names Tim Moren, I'm with TFA Central. 
I wanted to see if you would be interested in having a friendly with our B07 Pre Academy team. I see you have an 06 team looking for games. 
Let me know if that's a possibility. 

Thanks-
Tim Moren
Tfawestla@gmail.com
310-982-9832.


----------

